# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  طريقة تخلي البنت تقولك ياعمري غصب عنها

## MiSteR LoNeLy

_أنا اليوم راح أعلمكم طريقة تخلي البنت تقول لك (( ياعمري ))

غصبن عليها  .. 
. .. يلا نبــدأ ... 

^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^



*  شوف لا تسوي نفسك رومنسي معهم ومرهف وحساس ومن هالخرابيط ...

ما راح تمشي عليهن .... 











*  و لا تحط بتوقيعك صوره حلوه وتقول هذي صورتك ... 

__ما راح تمشي عليهن .... _ _











* ولا تقعد  تزعج بنات الناس على الخاص وتترجاهم ياخذون إيميلك وتقعد تحلف لهم 

إنك  معجب باسلوبهم وطريقة طرحهم للمواضيع ومن هالكلام ... 

__ما راح تمشي عليهن ...._ 
_ 









# شف انا راح اعطيك خطة جديده تخليهم غصب عليهن يقولن لك ياعمري 










إنزل  تحت وأنا بعطيك إياها مجاناً ولوجه الله 













تبي  البنت تقول لك ياعمري ومن غير تعب 












يوم  تسجل بأي منتدى 














خذ  بالك ... من البدايه 













إكتب  إسمك بالمنتدى 
7 
7 
7 
7 
7 
7 
7 
7 
7 
7  
7 
7 
7 
7 
7 
7 
7 
7
7
7
7


يـاعـمــــري

^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^


وأنا  أضمن لك 100 % كل وحده بترد عليك وبتقول : 


- ياعمري موضوعك  حلو .. 


- ياعمري مشكور على الرد .. 


- وين هالغيبات  ياعمري .. 


- شكراً لك ياعمري .. 







حتى  لو هي تكرهك راح تقول :

- ياكرهي  .. .. ياعمري .. 
_

----------


## candle of dark

*ههههههههههههههههه والله شي حلو هاد....بس كلكم حتصيروو نفس الإسم*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
بدي احجز الإسم 
[/align]*

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله فكره  :SnipeR (25): 
[/align]

----------


## عاشق الحصن

بتنفع نحكي يا عاشق

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> بتنفع نحكي يا عاشق


لا غيره يا زيد 

خليه عشقي 

منشان ,,,,,,,,

كيفك يا عشقي وشو اخبارك يا عشقي ومشتاقتلك يا عشقي 

ههههههههه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرة حلوة بس كم واح بدو يطلع بنفس الاسم 

 :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## العالي عالي

*[align=center]من السهل ان تقول الفتاة كلمة احبك وبرضاها لكن من الصعب ان تكون صادقة فيها 
[/align]*

----------


## شذى الياسمين

اصلا انا لو اشوف حدا مسجل ب هالاسم رح اختصر ع حالي وما ارد على مواضيعه يمكن اكتفي بقراتها فقط واذا بدي اكتب بكتب :
_-موضوعك حلو .. 


-مشكور على الرد .. 


- وين هالغيبات.. 


- شكراً لك.._ 

من غير زياده ...
ما رح تطلعو اشطر منا ..
 :Eh S(15):  :Db465236ff:  :Eh S(15):

----------


## ماجد الكويكبي

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


شذي الياسمين فعلا سكرتي الخط عليهم 

نرجوا المحاوله لاحقا



ودمتم برعايه الله*

----------


## المتميزة

> اصلا انا لو اشوف حدا مسجل ب هالاسم رح اختصر ع حالي وما ارد على مواضيعه يمكن اكتفي بقراتها فقط واذا بدي اكتب بكتب :
> _-موضوعك حلو .._ 
> 
> 
> _-مشكور على الرد .._ 
> 
> 
> _- وين هالغيبات.._ 
> 
> ...


 :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله فكره حلوة بس مش مع كل البنات  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):

----------


## تاج النساء

فكرة حلوة يا عمري قصدي يا مستر  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## anoucha

هههههههههههههه بهاي الطريقة اكيد الكل رح يقلو يا عمري

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حلووووووووووووه يا حجي بمزح حلووووووووووووووووووووووووه ياعمري

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا بقولو وجع يخلع عمرك اقلب وجهك غير الاسم بس

----------


## عصفورة الشمال

أنا بحكي وحدوووووووووووو :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50): وووووووووه

----------


## هلا

:SnipeR (50): 
 :SnipeR (50): 
 :SnipeR (50): 
 :SnipeR (50): 
 :SnipeR (50): 
ممكن

----------


## هلا

ما بظن 

 :SnipeR (61):

----------


## mylife079

بحكيله ما اسقع منك غير اللي اقترح الفكرة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بجوز بس ما بحس  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## وردة الأمل

هههههههههههههه حتى لو عملو هيك ما رح اتكون صادقة

----------


## ورده السعاده

ههههههههههههه
مش رح تمشي ع الكل

----------


## سنفورة

لا مو حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووة من مرة :SnipeR (55):  :SnipeR (55):

----------


## ريمي

ممكن اكتب شكرًا الك ياكاتب الموضوع 
وين هلغيبة يلي رديت
بعمل اقتباس للمشاركة وبكتب شكرًا
 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## totoalharbi

ههههههههههههههههه
يسلمو

----------


## مجنون حليم

والله فكرتك من الاخر

----------


## بسمةأمل

بس هي رح تقرا الاسم بس ...يعني الكلمة مش طالعة من القلب هع هع هع

----------


## ابو شريك

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Jordan:

----------

